# [SOLVED] Kernel-2.6.14-r2 i problem z neostrada

## red79

Skompilowałem wczoraj nową wersję kernela (make oldconfig) i dziś rano próbowałem zainstalować sterowniki do mojej neostrady (mam Sagema 800) eagle-usb-2.3.2 . Niestesty w czasie wykonywania make'a dostałem komunikat o błędzie. Czy ktoś z was instalował już neostradę na tym nowym kernelu?Last edited by red79 on Tue Nov 15, 2005 4:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## martin.k

Jedna zasadnicza rada co do modemów dostarczanych przez TejPsę: wyrzucić na śmieci!

Miałem srebrnego Speetoucha 300 i kupę problemów z tym badziewiem. W końcu jakoś

udało mi się go zmusić do działania ale cała procedura startu tego badziewia mnie denerwowała.

Poszedłem po rozum do głowy i za uzbierane grosiwo kupiłem sobie 4-portowego Linksysa z modemem ADSL (dokładnie 271 PLN w sklepie na www.linux.pl).

Teraz ograniczam się do naciśnięcia power on! Linksys zestawia mi łącze i już.

P.S.

A za zamieszczanie walniętych sterowników na płytach TejPsa powinna dostać w [cenzura]

----------

## macabre13

Jakiego błęda?

----------

## red79

Podczas wykonywania make wyskakuje coś takiego:

 *Quote:*   

> make -C driver
> 
> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/sebastian/eagle-usb-2.3.2/driver'
> 
> USE_CMVS=1 make  -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/home/sebastian/eagle-usb-2.3.2/driver modules
> ...

 

Czyżbym czegoś nie dodał w nowym kernelu? Faktem jest że wszystkie nowe opcje jaki mi wyskoczyły w czasie make oldconfig dałem na Nie.

----------

## macabre13

1. poka make.conf

2. wywaliles wczesniejsza wersje, czepia sie czesto ze trzeba "make uninstall"

----------

## red79

Tak odinstalowałem i dałem nawet make clean.

A co do make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> ...

 

Nie rozumiem co to może mieć do rzeczy.

------------------------------------------------

Dopisane:

Sterowniki zawsze biorą z tarbala eagle-usb-2.3.2 nie kompiluję przez emerge.

----------

## macabre13

Malem takiego buga jak dodawalem do use dziwne flagi, pomijanie rtti i exceptions, wiec chodzilo o lookniecie na twoje make.conf.

Pobowales moze instalowac wczesniejsze eagle-usb?

Jeszcze ewentualnie wylacz "pipe" (strzal w slepo)

----------

## mbar

zrób emerge sync.

odpowiedni patch dla tego problemu został dodany do wersji "~x86" sterowników, polecam 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge eagle-usb
```

----------

## red79

Sukces połowiczny. Po zainstalowaniu sterowników z portage (2.3.1-r1) udało mi się uruchomić sieć. Jednakże mój skrypt adsl których uruchamiał sieć w czasie ładowania systemu przestał działać.

 *Quote:*   

> #!/sbin/runscript
> 
> depent() [
> 
>              need net
> ...

 

Modem synchronizuje łącze w czasie ładowania systemu, ale nie uruchamia usługi (nie wydaje polecenia startadsl).

Jak to naprawić?

----------

## mziab

Hmm, dlaczego masz nawiasy kwadratowe zamiast klamrowych? Nawiasem mówiąc, skrypt ten (był swego czasu na gentoo.pl) ma jedną literówkę - depent. Powinno być depend.

Oto wersja, której sam używam:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

depend(){

need hotplug coldplug

}

start(){

ebegin "Starting ADSL connection"

eaglectrl -w

startadsl

eend $? "Failed to start ADSL connection"

}

stop(){

ebegin "Stopping ADSL connection"

stopadsl

eend $? "Failed to stop ADSL connection"

}
```

Jak widzisz, różnica polega także na tym, że w moim skrypcie przed startadsl synchronizuję modem.

----------

## red79

Pełny sukces. Dzięki za poprawki do skryptu. Zgadza się był na gentoo.pl stamtąd go wziąłem, a co do literówki w depend to nie znam się na pisaniu skryptów, to "t" też mi nie pasowało, no ale było tak podane więc uznałem że tak być musi.

----------

## mbar

OMG ludzie, czy wy nie wiecie, co siedzi w eagle-usb? Jest od tego skrypt /etc/init.d/eagle-usb, który się dodaje do levelu default. Polecam też najpierw wykonać "eagleconfig"....

Hint: jeśli macie obecny plik "eagle_must_be_configured" to dupa, nic Wam się nie połączy  :Very Happy: 

Mój /etc/eagle-usb/eagle-usb.conf dla neostrady:

```
<eaglectrl>

# configuration file for eagle-usb driver

#

# if you do not want to use CMV

#

# VPI / VCI are in hexa

# for example, (8, 23) is (8,35) in decimal

VPI=00000000

VCI=00000023

#The following values are valid for encapsulation :

#MPOA_MODE_BRIDGED_ETH_LLC ----> 1 RFC2516 Bridged PPPoE LLC

#MPOA_MODE_BRIDGED_ETH_VC  ----> 2 RFC2516 Bridged PPPoE VCmux

#MPOA_MODE_ROUTED_IP_LLC   ----> 3 RFC1483/2684 Routed IP LLC-SNAP

#MPOA_MODE_ROUTED_IP_VC    ----> 4 RFC1483/2684 Routed IP (IPoA) VCmux

#MPOA_MODE_PPPOA_LLC       ----> 5 RFC2364 PPPoA LLC

#MPOA_MODE_PPPOA_VC        ----> 6 RFC2364 PPPoA VCmux

Encapsulation=00000006

# A for CMV use, 1 otherwise

Linetype=0000000A

RatePollFreq=00000009

</eaglectrl>

STATIC_IP=none

ISP=PL01

LANG=pl

ASYNCHRONOUS_START=1

```

Hint 2: potem ustawcie prawidłowo /etc/ppp/pap-secrets i /etc/ppp/peers/adsl

----------

## mziab

Jedno wiem, skrypt init z ebuilda nie chciał mi kiedyś działać. Próbował się łączyć używając dhcp, co z TPSA jest z góry skazane na klęskę. Poza tym były jakieś inne problemy. Koniec konców, od tamtego czasu ręcznie kompiluję eagle-usb i używam podanego przeze mnie skryptu.

----------

## mbar

no bo miałeś źle ppp skonfigurowane  :Wink: 

----------

## mziab

Możliwe, choć mocno wątpię. To skrypt eagle-usb wtedy wymuszał dhcp. Changelog nie sięga niestety tak daleko wstecz. Pamiętam jednak, że zmieniali coś związanego z dhcp. Zresztą, mniejsza o to. Nie róbmy OT  :Smile: 

----------

## red79

Prośba do mbar'a weź i napisz porządną instukcję instalacji neostrady dla gentoo (pewnie się przyda i na innych dystrybucjach). Wielu będzie ci za to wdzięcznych. I nie nie wiem co siedzi w eagle-usb (jak wielu innych) aż tak się na tych klockach nie znam.

----------

## mrto

@red79: bardzo dobry how-to dla modemu thompsona jest na http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/gentoo/index.html

----------

## mbar

OK, opiszę "moje boje" w weekend, po weekendzie opublikuję -- w tygodniu mam na razie tyle roboty, że na kompa patrzeć nie mogę  :Smile: 

----------

## red79

Sterowniki eagle-usb są do Sagema F@st 800 (to jest mój modem).

----------

